# Hunting Hotties



## txsnyper

I started a thread like this last year, and it turned out to be a lot of fun.
So here we go.....here is a pic or two of my "Huntress", sorry about my ugly mug being in the pic.
Okay the one pic isn't a hunting pic....it's me and my hunting "Posse" in the pumkin patch. Come on guys you know darn well you have to do that stuff to.


----------



## stxwaterfowler

Great pics !!! Just one question whats up with that sweater in the first pic LOL HOOK EM' HORNS LOL


----------



## Trouthunter

> Come on guys you know darn well you have to do that stuff to.


Ahh no, I don't. 

TH


----------



## Spec-Rig.006

Ok ... I'll play along ... best hunting partner I've ever had, h*ll she's even more well behaved than I in a deer blind ... bummer ... !!!

I'm obviously marrying up ... !


----------



## wacker

Much better behaved than my other one.......


----------



## shauntexex

Her first duck hunt... but seriously do you need eye liner to shoot ducks HAHA:headknock


----------



## TXPalerider

stxwaterfowler said:


> Great pics !!! Just one question whats up with that sweater in the first pic .........


She must have done something really bad. It's apparent she is being punished. :slimer:


----------



## Trouthunter

Yea I was wondering why she was being punished like that 

TH


----------



## Rocketman

She's got a couple of years yet ...


----------



## Annie Oakley

shauntexex said:


> Her first duck hunt... but seriously do you need eye liner to shoot ducks HAHA:headknock


No, but a gal's lucky diamond earrings are a must!!! 

Annie


----------



## shallowsport702

Thought I had got her amped up about shooting a doe, but when she saw one she thought she looked " too pretty" ...then the twelve 15lb piglets we saw were "too cute"...later on that night my dad cooked up some excellent pork chops from a hog he had shot a couple weeks before...needless to say, after cleaning the bones bare and licking her fingers clean, she is now ready to blast a hog


----------



## monark

Rocketman said:


> She's got a couple of years yet ...


Maybe she will give the Aggies some good luck. She is a cutie. All bets are off for the Thanksgiving Day game. Come on Aggies, '82


----------



## Lonestar

One of my cute straight shootin young clients.


----------



## Slightly Dangerous

My youngest daughter on her first doe hunt.


----------



## Jungle_Jim

My sweety with a nice 8 point.









Jim


----------



## Chunky

My two daughters.


----------



## M16

My wife. She loves to hunt. Last week she wound up shooting four bucks and is ready to shoot a couple more this weekend. I just wish she would learn how to clean them.


----------



## Trouthunter

> I just wish she would learn how to clean them.


You have to teach her. 

Nice picture.

TH


----------



## Hydrocat

*She had never hunted before i met her!*

My lady with her first two bucks, getting into the 'sprit of the deer', and her first doves. They sure do clean up nice!


----------



## texas8point

Holy **** hydrocat how do i get a spot on your lease ?


----------



## 15476

nice tats !


----------



## aneel

Nice!!!!!!!


----------



## Chunky

Oh, he said tats...for a second I thought he crossed the line. 

Great pics hydrocat...you lucky dog! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Freshwaterman

Hydrocat said:


> My lady with her first two bucks, getting into the 'sprit of the deer', and her first doves. They sure do clean up nice!


OMG, I know her!


----------



## drfishalot

texas8point said:


> Holy **** hydrocat how do i get a spot on your lease ?


LMAO


----------



## Whitebassfisher

Hydrocat said:


> My lady with her first two bucks, getting into the 'sprit of the deer', and her first doves. They sure do clean up nice!


Congrats! You definitely have a keeper. Treat her right.


----------



## ripleyb

Well, she's not much of a hunter, but she is a hottie. My hottie!

















Modeling with trodery's fish cleaning table.








This is from a contest she entered. Any Crown drinkers?


----------



## thatdoggJake

I'll give it another day or two before I post my 'hottie', but just wait.


----------



## texas8point

Can I get a little Crown Royal ! Lord have mercy.


----------



## OxbowOutfitters

Those Have to be store bought Dumplings..Ya lucky sohnofa ghunn


----------



## thatdoggJake

Here are some pics of my girlfriend. I was never a fan of having a grilfriend through hunting season, but she has made it through two and she is pretty cool about my hunting habit (for the most part).


----------



## Trouthunter

Ahh, keep it nice everyone.

TH


----------



## Chunky

Very hot hotties, thanks for posting.


----------



## wacker

Thatdoggjake, Ya had me at the doe. Interested in a swap for one slightly used Black lab????


----------



## Rusty S

Good gawsh ahhmighty. rs


----------



## daddyeaux

She quail hunts with a double 20ga.


----------



## Alex3

A passel of pretty ladies out there. I think we are all very lucky. Here are my 2 hotties. Momma has been hunting with me since before we were married and this was Cassie's first trip.


----------



## Freshwaterman




----------



## TXwhtlHNTR

This pic is a little older now - so am I - I get her out in the field with me when we get the time (not often enough)


----------



## Outcast

QUIET TH!! 



Trouthunter said:


> Ahh, keep it nice everyone.
> 
> TH


----------



## Chris9681

*My hottie!!*

This was her at Wurstfest in Austin


----------



## Trigger Man

Wife's first deer
Upgraded boat = Smaller Fish


----------



## Heavymetal

Wife loves to hunt, fish, and get all camo'd up....Pic of her Aoudad and few other random pics.....HM


----------



## bigdaddyriverrat

You guys are killing me, I ain't seen a woman (American) in three months! I got to get home! Beautiful ladies, all of em!


----------



## State_Vet

Heavymetal said:


> Wife loves to hunt, fish, and get all camo'd up....Pic of her Aoudad and few other random pics.....HM


Hey Heavymetal, that pic of the mountain lion was at the Shadow Dance Ranch wasn't it?


----------



## trodery

RipleyB....that sure is a nice fillet table your wife is laying on.... where did you get that


----------



## Hydrocat

Heavymetal said:


> Wife loves to hunt, fish, and get all camo'd up....Pic of her Aoudad and few other random pics.....HM


The camo bikini is fantastic! Have not seen that one....

We are lucky group of hunters- as 'bigdaddyriverrat' said, beautiful ladies, all of them! Great thread.


----------



## bigdaddyriverrat

What fillet table?


----------



## FishinGrl

so i feel a little left out because my fiance isnt here! so ill just be miss independent and post myself! lol and yes..that is my daughter in camo..she will be like her mommy! 
xo
Vallory


----------



## FishinGrl

P.S. Hunting and Fishing are not my only hobbies...i am still a girl lol and i will always be a dancer..not exotic lol 
xo
Vallory


----------



## Heavymetal

State_Vet said:


> Hey Heavymetal, that pic of the mountain lion was at the Shadow Dance Ranch wasn't it?


Yes. My wife does a lot with Fiesta and knows Bryan through the Ray Feo events. The guide on the property (Shane I think) was a trip.


----------



## Freshwaterman

One More.


----------



## Quackerbox

JDF Turtle said:


> One More.


OMG I know her!!!

Sorry doug couldnt resist:rotfl:


----------



## ripleyb

What an awesome thread!!!


----------



## ripleyb

I found one more trodery. For you.


----------



## TxDremz

Ya'll keep saying something about a fillet table. I still aint seen it....


----------



## catchysumfishy

FishinGrl said:


> so i feel a little left out because my fiance isnt here! so ill just be miss independent and post myself! lol and yes..that is my daughter in camo..she will be like her mommy!
> xo
> Vallory


 Both of your girls are very beautiful, those eyes are, are, are gorgeous! Thanks for sharing , it's awesome when your better halves enjoy the out doors with you!


----------



## State_Vet

Heavymetal said:


> Yes. My wife does a lot with Fiesta and knows Bryan through the Ray Feo events. The guide on the property (Shane I think) was a trip.


Yep his name is Shane, and yes he is a trip


----------



## Hotrod

Niiiccccceeee pics. I had to post to bookmark this thread!


----------



## bzrk180

She doesnt hunt but she likes to be out in the woods with me...I am a lucky man!!


----------



## wet dreams

This is a thread I'l be watching close, 8000 views now


----------



## deerdude2000




----------



## ripleyb

I'm gonna help you out deerdude.


----------



## deerdude2000




----------



## deerdude2000

Thanks they've changed the photo think on me!!!!!thats my wife she get's all the cull bucks


----------



## Charles Helm

deerdude2000 said:


>


Just copy and paste the "IMG code" from your Photobucket album page.


----------



## CROAKERSOAKER67

Some picks from last month


----------



## buckhunter

Here my hottie she doesn't hunt animals with me but she hunts great drink specials with me I wish she did hunt. lol


----------



## jay07ag

you guys are way out of your respecive leagues....cute girls!


----------



## rangers57

CROaKERSOAKER ow did you get pics of my old lady???


----------



## salth2o

CROAKERSOAKER67 said:


> Some picks from last month


Yeah right. In only your wildest of dreams! 

Cindy is definitely a hottie though, but unlikely YOUR hottie.


----------



## State_Vet

My hottie......


----------



## castnblast4life

heres my babe


----------



## MadMike

wow some people realy do have everything


----------



## Chase4556

The girlfriend and I, havn't quite got her to go sit in the stand with me, but that will hopefully change over our christmas break from school.


----------



## huntr4life

Here is my wife, she is new to hunting and is catching all pretty well.


----------



## txsnyper

The thread is going great, glad I started it again.
Thanks to everyone posting....keep'em coming.

hunter4life: what tha heck-doodie happend to that first buck? Talk about drop tine, looks like it just flat-out fell.


----------



## yazoomike

This is the wife of over 22 years. Only 2nd deer.


----------



## Freshwaterman

Quackerbox said:


> OMG I know her!!!
> 
> Sorry doug couldnt resist:rotfl:


LOL, I knew that was coming.


----------



## stxwaterfowler

TXPalerider said:


> She must have done something really bad. It's apparent she is being punished. :slimer:


LOL, Again great pics although the BCS made a very bad mistake. It would have taken a cummins turbo diesel and a 100 ft tow strap to drag my ex wife out there to again to hunt. I took her on one duck hunt in a open water blind to shoot some easy divers and the first thing she said was (Where do I PEE) as she gandered ont the miles and miles of WATER around us. Can you believe that we were in one giant toilet bowl LOL. Congrats guys hang on to those girls.


----------



## txsnyper

yazoomike said:


> This is the wife of over 22 years. Only 2nd deer.


VERY nice buck.....and only her second deer, DANG.
also congrats on the photo taking very nice setup,
I just have one question.

*Did you cut the tongue off?* You know you gotta make sure to cut the tongue off. LOL:spineyes:


----------



## TeamFaith

*Here's my Wife and her Best Buck So far*

She killed this bad boy on 11-30-08. Weighed in at 212 live weight! It had a 19 inch spread, scored 137 and some change! She made a perfect neck shot at 90 yards. I am one Happy Camper!


----------



## Redfishr

Great pics gang.......


----------



## chironeuroforlife

*My beautiful girlfriend and I*

Not quite the hunter yet but I am taking her to the lease this weekend so she can shoot an axis doe or a fallow doe. Will post pics after the weekend..... Needless to say I am a lucky guy....


----------



## Dirt Daddy

yes you are a lucky dawg


----------



## Blue Water Breaux

I'll make sure and look for her tonight at the game...will post pics of a couple of my hotties as well!


----------



## Trouthunter

Pretty and a cheerleader too, way cool.

By the way, do you realize that your watch is as big as your hand? 

TH


----------



## OxbowOutfitters

:biggrin: Now thats a Keeper ,if I ever saw 1 !!!!:biggrin:



FishinGrl said:


> P.S. Hunting and Fishing are not my only hobbies...i am still a girl lol and i will always be a dancer..not exotic lol
> xo
> Vallory


----------



## hsf outdoor tv

*Pro Staff*

Pro Staff Lady's


----------



## Blue Water Breaux

not only does she catch mahi, but shes capable of putting the beat down on chuck norris


----------



## Captain Dave

Is that gal hunting fish.... ? LOL

Here is a place for posting the Fishing Babes thread.. Tink it may need a bump...

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=138933&highlight=fish+babes



hsf outdoor tv said:


> Pro Staff Lady's


----------



## Cabin-Fever76

Trouthunter said:


> Pretty and a cheerleader too, way cool.
> 
> By the way, do you realize that your watch is as big as your hand?
> 
> TH


If your focusing on the watch that much, you've got issues man. Lol


----------



## Trouthunter

If you didn't see the watch you're blind lol.

TH


----------



## Fishin' Soldier

*My wife*

This my wife's first pig.

I wasn't as easy on the blooding as someone earlier was with his lady.

My buddy sure got a kick out of my wife getting blooded, as you can see him cheesing in the background lol


----------



## Tommy2000

My hunting partner of 33 years.


----------



## Bucksnort

Trouthunter said:


> If you didn't see the watch you're blind lol.
> 
> TH


 I'm Blind


----------



## Whitebassfisher

Tommy2000 said:


> My hunting partner of 33 years.


33 years, that is great, congrats!


----------



## Batboy0068

chironeuroforlife said:


> Not quite the hunter yet but I am taking her to the lease this weekend so she can shoot an axis doe or a fallow doe. Will post pics after the weekend..... Needless to say I am a lucky guy....


 JUST had to post the texans pic to rub it in. I like to see her in that oufit with a dead animial that would be cool or some blood on her cheeks like some of the other ladies.:cheers:


----------



## rotti

Here's my little girls first trip w/ Daddy to the deer lease.....she is cute in this pic but I know she'll be hottie one day.....good thing I got plenty of guns to keep the boys at bay....


----------



## espanolabass

trodery said:


> RipleyB....that sure is a nice fillet table your wife is laying on.... where did you get that


What Table:biggrin:


----------



## JLC72

Here's mine. She is not much on hunting but she loves the lease, which is fine by me. And a great momma to boot!


----------



## Trouthunter

> I'm Blind


We know that from the doe shot in the arse thread. 

TH


----------



## scwine

Nice pics..............

How some of ya'll landed those trophies, I have no I deer. :tongue:


----------



## chironeuroforlife

*lmao*



Batboy0068 said:


> JUST had to post the texans pic to rub it in. I like to see her in that oufit with a dead animial that would be cool or some blood on her cheeks like some of the other ladies.:cheers:


I will see what I can do if she commits to taking a doe at the lease this weekend.... That cracked me up man... I don't know if she will go for the whole change into the Texans outfit and take a pic with this kill...haha


----------



## idletime

A few of my lady. I finally found a good one that enjoys hunting and fishing, so I decided to keep her... errr or she let me keep her


----------



## Suthsayer

*My Wife*

She shot the pig off my lap. She calls the pic, "Pig and Pearls."


----------



## salth2o

Suthsayer said:


> *She shot the pig off my lap*. She calls the pic, "Pig and Pearls."


How did you get the pig to sit so still? I love and trust my wife, but I ain't letting her shoot in my general direction.


----------



## Fishin' Soldier

salth2o said:


> How did you get the pig to sit so still? I love and trust my wife, but I ain't letting her shoot in my general direction.


Lol thought of it, but let it be.. Nice...


----------



## Too Tall

Trouthunter said:


> We know that from the doe shot in the arse thread.
> 
> TH


I thought you would go with the Ol' Drag the Deer down the road thread instead. But you made the correct choice. :biggrin:


----------



## Trouthunter

Too Tall I'm conserving ammo. 

TH


----------



## Johnboat

*Eland and girlfriend*

May 2008, Limpopo, South Africa. 
She didn't actually pull the trigger but, since she participated in the final stalk after my bad shooting, she claims it as her kill.


----------



## TroutMaster76

She isn't mine but she shot a nice buck!


----------



## TMan

TroutMaster76 said:


> She isn't mine but she shot a nice buck!


Wow, his left brow tine is awesome!


----------



## BOOM VANG

i know this is a lot of pics but i figured you guys would def. enjoy.


----------



## BOOM VANG

more


----------



## BOOM VANG

and more.


----------



## BOOM VANG

last ones i promise. got more but i dont want to take up too much space. lemme know if yal want more. i would love to share! haha. good things.


----------



## Shin-Diggin

Keep on keeping on Boom Vang


----------



## waterspout

Outcast is holding out,,,,,,!!!


----------



## Slightly Dangerous

Something tells me you guys don't really get in a lot of hunting or fishing.


----------



## Bucksnort

txsnyper said:


> I started a thread like this last year, and it turned out to be a lot of fun.
> .


I don't think you did. I would have remembered it.:ac550:


----------



## Captain Dave

Thats correct, but glad he started a new one and worded it for the readers attention.. LOL

Last years was Hunting babes - > http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=139514&highlight=hunting+babes

Double Up



Bucksnort said:


> I don't think you did. I would have remembered it.:ac550:


 ..

I will play on this one as well....

Here is my titanium girls first deer at the ranch near Del Rio....

Remember to post you Fish babes on the Fish babes thread. Fishing in Tx is a 356 day season..LOL

Fish Babes ( Closed )

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=136080

Fish Babes II ( Rated G )

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=138933&highlight=hunting+babes


----------



## OxbowOutfitters

Can Ya blame Em....
I wouldnt be gettin anything done,Either..lmao......



Slightly Dangerous said:


> Something tells me you guys don't really get in a lot of hunting or fishing.


----------



## Main Frame 8

chironeuroforlife said:


> Not quite the hunter yet but I am taking her to the lease this weekend so she can shoot an axis doe or a fallow doe. Will post pics after the weekend..... Needless to say I am a lucky guy....


We have a winner!!!!! 

As a side note, I need to hook up with BOOMVANG's crew as well.


----------



## BOOM VANG

how about a few more just for a little eye candy.


----------



## txsnyper

My guess is that you guys have A LOT of money, cause HOT chicks only date ugly dudes for one reason, yo MUNNAY.... LOL

Boy my wife must have thought I was filthy rich. 
*I fooled her good.*


----------



## chironeuroforlife

*Broke......*

lmao.... I am a broke college student.... If anyone want to donate to the college fund, then let me know...jk....



txsnyper said:


> My guess is that you guys have A LOT of money, cause HOT chicks only date ugly dudes for one reason, yo MUNNAY.... LOL
> 
> Boy my wife must have thought I was filthy rich.
> *I fooled her good.*


----------



## TXPalerider

Clean up on aisle 5 is complete.

Everybody take a deep breath and play nice. This is a cool thread....I'd hate for it to disappear.


----------



## Trouthunter

No more clean ups on this thread guys. 

Okay?

TH


----------



## camokid

don't know her but I like the picture....


----------



## Bucksnort

TXPalerider said:


> Clean up on aisle 5 is complete.
> 
> Everybody take a deep breath and play nice. This is a cool thread....I'd hate for it to disappear.










NOOOOoooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## irbjd

camokid said:


> don't know her but I like the picture....


Marrs Bowman

http://www.mcleanbowmanranch.com/


----------



## TXPalerider

camokid said:


> don't know her but I like the picture....


Yep. That's Marrs Bowman.

That pic is not really a problem, because it has been posted publicly all over the internet.

However, for the record, if you don't know the person (lady) or have permission to post her pic in a public forum, please don't post them in this thread.


----------



## RogerB

TXPalerider said:


> Yep. That's Marrs Bowman.
> 
> That pic is not really a problem, because it has been posted publicly all over the internet.
> 
> However, for the record, if you don't know the person (lady) or have permission to post her pic in a public forum, please don't post them in this thread.


big green for you palerider!


----------



## Soapeddler

BOOM VANG said:


> last ones i promise. got more but i dont want to take up too much space. lemme know if yal want more. i would love to share! haha. good things.


I gotta know about that green water craft of yours. Yes, I saw it through all the camoflage...:biggrin:

That is an awesome looking ride! Where'd that come from?

Name, Brand, Model, etc.


----------



## BOOM VANG

soapeddler: that is something that i picked up in central tx around gatesville/crawford area. i cant remember the guys name that makes them but i do know that they are usefull and cheap! He called them flatstalkers. im pretty sure thats a generic name though. i will get more info for you.


----------



## waterspout

http://flatstalker.com/


----------



## Trouthunter

I think we should depend on Boom Vang to keep posting and keep this thread alive.



TH


----------



## Cable Slinger

*HUNTING HOTTIES*

HERE ARE A FEW MORE THAT ARE WORTH A LOOK


----------



## Cable Slinger

*A FEW MORE*

ENJOY


----------



## Blue Water Breaux

HOOK EM HORNS!


----------



## dlove

These are from my 30th bday hunt headed to Reno in Jan. to book her 30th birthday hunt.


----------



## Trouthunter

Dlove, I kept that first picture when you originally posted it on the hunting board. In addition to your girl's beauty, that's the most awsome red stag that I've ever seen.

Kudos.

TH


----------



## Cable Slinger

*getting the crew back together*

Boom Vang, I think that it is about time to get the group back together for anothert round. We really need to get the new crew down to South Texas.


----------



## Profish00

camokid said:


> don't know her but I like the picture....


I hunted that ranch many times


----------



## seeingred

camokid said:


> don't know her but I like the picture....


that would be Mars Bowman


----------



## TX CHICKEN

Yep she is definitely a hunting hottie. I met her hanging out in Boerne one evening and she was nice as could be. Apparently her dad owns 2 or 3 very large ranches and she shoots a monster buck or 2 every year. I am pretty sure she wasn't married either but that was a few years ago.


seeingred said:


> that would be Mars Bowman


----------



## t-tung

*THE ONE THAT GOT AWAY*


----------



## Captain Dave

Nice Feech pics...

Fish babes this away -->

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=138933

Hunting hotties scroll down ..LOL

Mont, Maybe we should consider 2cool Calendars .. Fish Babes and Hunting Hotties..


----------



## Bigwater

Trouthunter said:


> Dlove, I kept that first picture when you originally posted it on the hunting board. In addition to your girl's beauty, that's the most awsome red stag that I've ever seen.
> 
> Kudos.
> 
> TH


That IS a Fine Red Deer! Totally out of this world! But that second pic is so outstanding with those mountains in the background. Look close and it makes you feel like your gonna slip over the edge. Awesome pics!

Biggie


----------



## Haute Pursuit

That stag has a little bit of mass! Awesome pics dlove.


----------



## Pathfinder

You know you're on a true hunting board when there are more comments about the animals than the beautiful women.


----------



## B-Sell

*pic*

i went to highschool with mars, does that make it ok to post the picture


----------



## Trouthunter

Sure, if you took the pictures feel free. 

TH


----------



## texas8point

Hey Boom Vang......Can I get in on one of your hunts ? Please ? No, for real please >?


----------



## bayouboy

Cable slinger, how much does it cost to get on your lease? But honestly how much hunting do you guys do? ha


----------



## t-tung

Captain Dave said:


> Nice Feech pics...
> 
> Fish babes this away -->
> 
> http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=138933
> 
> Hunting hotties scroll down ..LOL
> 
> Mont, Maybe we should consider 2cool Calendars .. Fish Babes and Hunting Hotties..


oh she hunted too.... but she LOVED to fish


----------



## State_Vet

Well....Its not my "hottie", but I'm sure it's someones....we were hunting.....I had to post it cause the "hottie" got water on its t-shirt


----------



## Ted Gentry

State_Vet said:


> Well....Its not my "hottie", but I'm sure it's someones....we were hunting.....I had to post it cause the "hottie" got water on its t-shirt


 At least the wet spot is above his beer belly.:slimer:


----------



## Haute Pursuit

Ted Gentry said:


> At least the wet spot is above his beer belly.:slimer:


Looks like he just locked in on a taco! LOL


----------



## Ted Gentry

Haute Pursuit said:


> Looks like he just locked in on a taco! LOL


Just glad I wasn't working in that taco house!:rotfl:


----------



## 2blue

State Vet-everything was going so well and now this.


----------



## 6.5 shooter dude

That photo would make a good "caption this" segments.


----------



## Freshwaterman

Capt Jay Baker said:


> That photo would make a good "caption this" segments.


Need to clear that with Spout first.


----------



## 1-2-Fish

Great Humor!!! Too Funny!!!



Haute Pursuit said:


> Looks like he just locked in on a taco! LOL


----------



## Ted Gentry

1-2-Fish said:


> Great Humor!!! Too Funny!!!


It's all got to be good. Great humor is what it's all about. If you can't enjoy this you can't enjoy anything. Give me a break and enjoy and have fun!


----------



## mahiseeker

Not exactly land hunting, but some hotties that head offshore w/me.


----------



## State_Vet

Haute Pursuit said:


> Looks like he just locked in on a taco! LOL


Actually he was next in line for Danny's "pat down" lesson he was giving, you can see the excitment on his face


----------



## Trouthunter

If I delete this entire thread ya'll can blame State Vet.

George, what happened to "what happens at the Cueva stays at the Cueva."?



TH


----------



## Rack Ranch

AAHH EERR!! I don't think that rule has ever been enforced LMAO..


Trouthunter said:


> If I delete this entire thread ya'll can blame State Vet.
> 
> George, what happened to "what happens at the Cueva stays at the Cueva."?
> 
> 
> 
> TH


----------



## BATWING

I nominate BOOMVANG CABLE SLINGER as winners 

You guys have the best hunting lease ever


----------



## rlw

BATWING said:


> I nominate BOOMVANG CABLE SLINGER as winners
> 
> You guys have the best hunting lease ever


So where does that leave State Vet???LOL
Rick


----------



## Pablo

Nice-looking ladies on here for sure.

Here's one of my wife and the youngest who is Annie Oakley with a BB gun.


----------



## Haute Pursuit

My camp cook...LOL


----------



## State_Vet

Trouthunter said:


> If I delete this entire thread ya'll can blame State Vet.
> 
> George, what happened to "what happens at the Cueva stays at the Cueva."?
> 
> 
> 
> TH


Hey at least I didn't post the one of you laying on the hood of Danny's truck......growl


----------



## Captn C

Here is my hottie....

Like a fine wine, it get better with age!:walkingsm

These are her deer from this year and one of her headed to her "trail". She doesn't do the box blind/ground blind/deer stand thing unless we are bowhunting, so she is on the ground, in the open.


----------



## kdubya

Currently Active Users Viewing This Thread: 34 (19 members and 15 guests) kdubya*, ACbob, Agiffhorn, Captain Dave, Captn C, Cobia Capt, ddittman08, Hunter11, Mark87, McIII, onthefly82, reeltrout, ShallowStalker24, shifty2002, smi224, survey53, Tripletail, txcastn'blast

:rotfl:

Kelly


----------



## Bird_Dog

Her first good buck


----------



## TXPalerider

State_Vet said:


> Actually he was next in line for Danny's "pat down" lesson he was giving, you can see the excitment on his face


Actually, that is his "Oh Thank God" look.

Just prior to the snapshot, TH had his shirt up showing off his girlish figure. State Vet was about to take his picture, when unfortunately (or fortunately...depends how you want to look at it), I blurted out "you'll see that picture again!" TH then prudently and very quickly covered himself back up. 

Now you have..."the rest of the story."


----------



## State_Vet

TXPalerider said:


> Actually, that is his "Oh Thank God" look.
> 
> Just prior to the snapshot, TH had his shirt up showing off his girlish figure. State Vet was about to take his picture, when unfortunately (or fortunately...depends how you want to look at it), I blurted out "you'll see that picture again!" TH then prudently and very quickly covered himself back up.
> 
> Now you have..."the rest of the story."


Was that when he had his shirt tied up like a "halter top" and dancing around singing "I'm a little teapot"?


----------



## FLAT FISHY

Blake for the 20th I time is still can not believe that looker is yer wife! CAN SHE SEE OK?


----------



## Haute Pursuit

FLAT FISHY said:


> Blake for the 20th I time is still can not believe that looker is yer wife! CAN SHE SEE OK?


LMAO... bastage


----------



## wet dreams

FLAT FISHY said:


> Blake for the 20th I time is still can not believe that looker is yer wife! CAN SHE SEE OK?


 I have to agree 100%, if she reads the "camp cook" statement he'll be having Alpo for the next few weeks...WW


----------



## Belt Sanders




----------



## activescrape

Belt Sanders said:


>


 Oh no you don't! You can't post a pic like that without some details.


----------



## rhale

Here is my girl wackin Ducks and tearin up fish.....


----------



## Charles Helm

activescrape said:


> Oh no you don't! You can't post a pic like that without some details.



Just more hijacking of Marrs Bowman pictures.


----------



## capn_billl

Haute Pursuit said:


> My camp cook...LOL


Good camo, when I look at this pic out of the corner of my eye all I see is the face.


----------



## atcfisherman

Belt Sanders said:


>


Wow, how does it taste? I have never tried one.


----------



## Spots and Dots

atcfisherman said:


> Wow, how does it taste? I have never tried one.


smells like fish, tastes like chicken


----------



## BOOM VANG

rhale: good pics. shes got skills!


----------



## buckhunter

frankd said:


> If you look closely you can see Browning tatto on her back! lol .....Only in Flour Bluff, Texas!


There is a hot chick runnin around the Spring area that has the Trophy Hunter tat in the middle of her back. nice very nice lol


----------



## Etexhunter

Me thinks all of ya'll are very lucky !! I would post one of mine, but I'm still looking for my future ex wife


----------



## shepard24

1. me and my fiance
2. younger brother and his girlfriend

1st dove hunt for the both of them this past season. Out shot the boys.


By carlrshepard

By carlrshepard


----------



## shallowsport702

shepard24 said:


> 1. me and my fiance
> 2. younger brother and his girlfriend
> 
> 1st dove hunt for the both of them this past season. Out shot the boys.
> 
> 
> By carlrshepard
> 
> By carlrshepard


You couldn't have picked a better picture to make my dog look retarded, feathers stuck to his nose and all..


----------



## Camo-girl

*Future X-wife!!!*

MY FIRST DEER


----------



## catchysumfishy

Camo-girl said:


> MY FIRST DEER


Come on , laugh now , funny haha, just a little humor!:biggrin:


----------



## txjoker

I still think beauty is in the eye of the beer holder.


----------



## State_Vet

I found another pic of a group of "hotties" as I said before they are not my "hotties" but I'm sure they belong to someone, especially the the cute one on the right with their legs crossed in what I would call an "un-lady-like manner". The one in the center at this point is probably willing to belong to anyone "if you know what I mean":brew::wink:. The one on the left well words can't describe


----------



## peelin' drag

I just spit coffee all over myself. lol


State_Vet said:


> I found another pic of a group of "hotties" as I said before they are not my "hotties" but I'm sure they belong to someone, especially the the cute one on the right with their legs crossed in what I would call an "un-lady-like manner". The one in the center at this point is probably willing to belong to anyone "if you know what I mean":brew::wink:. The one on the left well words can't describe


----------



## KylesKenner2

Too funny Vet. 
Looks like their bath tub in front of them come from a rim off of Big Foot Monster Truck
But, you can't beat times like that.
Great friends, great beer, & great times.


----------



## catchysumfishy

State_Vet said:


> I found another pic of a group of "hotties" as I said before they are not my "hotties" but I'm sure they belong to someone, especially the the cute one on the right with their legs crossed in what I would call an "un-lady-like manner". The one in the center at this point is probably willing to belong to anyone "if you know what I mean":brew::wink:. The one on the left well words can't describe


Nothing like a picture of "scratching your package" being posted on thuh net Lol


----------



## BertS

State_Vet said:


> I found another pic of a group of "hotties" as I said before they are not my "hotties" but I'm sure they belong to someone, especially the the cute one on the right with their legs crossed in what I would call an "un-lady-like manner". The one in the center at this point is probably willing to belong to anyone "if you know what I mean":brew::wink:. *The one on the left well words can't describe*


you can almost hear the plastic in that chair screaming in protest........lol


----------



## Etexhunter

State_Vet said:


> I found another pic of a group of "hotties" as I said before they are not my "hotties" but I'm sure they belong to someone, especially the the cute one on the right with their legs crossed in what I would call an "un-lady-like manner". The one in the center at this point is probably willing to belong to anyone "if you know what I mean":brew::wink:. The one on the left well words can't describe


LMAO !!!!


----------



## Bucksnort

Where's the red dots when you need em.


----------



## CAJUN THUNDER

BertS said:


> you can almost hear the plastic in that chair screaming in protest........lol


LOL i was kind of thinking the same thing.......


----------



## Soapeddler

BertS said:


> you can almost hear the plastic in that chair screaming in protest........lol


I was thinking the owner may want to reconsider the resin chair idea...

I only know this because I, well.... I just know and had the bruises to show for the lesson learned... LOL!!!!!


----------



## BertS

isn't that chair supposed to seat three people? heck, doesn't look like there is room for even one more......lol......unless it's some narra arsed HH dude......lol....


----------



## waterspout

wouldn't HH be on the wrong side to slide that nub,,, well maybe not,, lots of working room there! Paledude looks like he getting primed for the kill!


wake up Red they're plotting amigo!


----------



## CROAKERSOAKER67

*MARRS*

SHES GROWN UP JUST A LITTLE!


----------



## waterspout

yep she has!:brew:


----------



## Belt Sanders

waterspout said:


> yep she has!:brew:


Looks like she has grown up from a .308 Winchester to a .458 Winchester. The young lady can take a punch.


----------



## garrettryan

I would mount that kitty.. that is quite the trophy..


----------



## BEER4BAIT

I like cat


----------



## timberhuntr

This thread has taken a turn for the worse.


----------



## bayourat

timberhuntr said:


> This thread has taken a turn for the worse.


you don't like cat(s)?


----------



## Trouthunter

No more clean ups on this thread guys.

Oh and BertS you didn't get any pm's or emails from me.

TH


----------



## D.L.

I saw her at Big Texas one night and holy ****e that girl is smokin!









buckhunter said:


> There is a hot chick runnin around the Spring area that has the Trophy Hunter tat in the middle of her back. nice very nice lol


----------



## Shin-Diggin

Big Texas prolly gonna have an all time record crowd Wed night


----------



## Trouthunter

Big Texas Saloon in Spring?

TH


----------



## CAPSIZED

My wife and her new man


----------



## Trouthunter

capsized, that new guy that your wife is seeing; he's got puppy dog eyes bro, you can't really blame her. 

TH


----------



## Blue Water Breaux

speaking of the marss chick...
doesnt this look like her here?

http://www.nikonhunting.com/


----------



## ripleyb

Blue Water Breaux said:


> speaking of the marss chick...
> doesnt this look like her here?
> 
> http://www.nikonhunting.com/


I don't think that's her. She don't have man hands.


----------



## Trouthunter

That's Tiffany Lakosky...not Marrs.

TH


----------



## bohunk1

Trouthunter said:


> That's Tiffany Lakosky...not Marrs.
> 
> TH


 YA What He Said


----------



## stxwaterfowler

TroutMaster76 said:


> She isn't mine but she shot a nice buck!


Man cant seem to focus??????? Maybe its just my eyes
:ac550:


----------



## buckhunter

D.L. said:


> I saw her at Big Texas one night and holy ****e that girl is smokin!


Yes she is that is were I saw her and I also saw her the the horse track for Zeigfest


----------



## Capt Ryan Rachunek

Here is mine with her new favorite rifle, M-249 SAW.... She's serious about her firepower....


----------



## rlw

Capt Ryan Rachunek said:


> Here is mine with her new favorite rifle, M-249 SAW.... She's serious about her firepower....


Dang boy you best watch your P's and Q's!!


----------



## polar24

Well here's my hunting hottie. She got her first buck yesterday evening, smooth spike on one side few extra points on the other and Friday eveing she dropped about a 275 lb. boar. Happy New Year!


----------

